# Return to Sig



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

I sent my 232 Sig in for a Inspection and to have all New springs put in? Bought it used and would like to be on the safe side. My Question: Anyone know how long they will keep and have you done this same thing?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

No idea, it really depends on how backed up they are. Generally I think a couple of weeks would fall into the average turn around time. Shorter would be great, but an extra week or so wouldn't be cause for alarm. Just remember, when you do get it back, it'll be ready to dance :smt023


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

I heard about 2 weeks presently


----------



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the Info


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

No Prob


----------



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

*Sig Return*

Gun Back in (1) Week.

Good Service:smt1099


----------

